
Baldwin effect - kornish
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baldwin_effect
======
Nomentatus
We've known that our immune systems learn and adapt (creating specific
antibodies, prominently) for many decades now; and that this is obviously
highly adaptive (as opposed to dropping dead from an infection, say.) So it's
fair to say that everyone in the field fully accepted the Baldwin effect well
before Baldwin, while they may not have generalized it. Although if they
didn't, why not?

